# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  postojana rijeka

## ms. ivy

postojana rijeko, prekrasno.   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:

----------

Vedrana   :Heart: ,
Onako kako tvoja ljubav usmjerena snagom prirode kola rijekom majčinstva, jednako tako njena ljepota ostatak svijeta ostavlja bez daha!

----------


## Ivček

Baš dojim Maxa i čitam, prekrasno   :Heart:  . Da nije sad na cici, brzo bi otišla po njega da nazdravi kojim gutljajem ovoj priči.

----------

Nije gost nego AdioMare.

----------


## VedranaV

Hvala  :Smile: !
Drago mi je da vam se svidjelo.

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## aries24

kratko i snažno   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

Jeeepo, jaaaaako jepo   :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Vedrana, prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## momze

> "Baš je lijepo imati mamu i papati mamino mlijeko cijelu noć. I cijeli dan papati mamino mlijeko. To je baš lijepo." A ja se nasmiješim i nastavljam teći, šira nego ikada prije.


  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anek

:Heart:

----------


## seni

malo mi je neugodno ovo napisati,   :Embarassed:  , ali ja jako volim i cjenim tvoj nacin pisanja, misljenja i nastupa na forumu. 
osobno (u onoj mjeri da je autenticno, a ne da mjeris druge svojim mjerama) i suvereno, tolerantno i pametno.
odmjereno, bez nepotrebnih tenzija i populizma, ali kristalno jasno. 
(svida mi se kad stavis linkove koji zastupaju oprecne stavove).
samo mi je zao, da tako malo pises na forumu.

----------


## VedranaV

Hvala  :Love:  !
Isto to i ja cijenim u tvojim postovima  :Smile: .

----------


## Davor

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Vedrana, super je tekst.   :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

Vedrana   :Love:

----------


## lara01

prekrasna priča  :Heart:

----------


## irena2

> kratko i snažno


potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## macek

:Love:

----------


## Maja

kako sam ja plakalaaaaaa kad sam ovo čitala.....

----------


## oka

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Felix

:Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Jako lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## ra

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

vedrana   :Heart:  

mi smo na pocetnim brzacima i puno ohrabrenja nalazim u tvojoj prici   :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

:Heart:

----------


## Frida

:Love:

----------


## MARCY

divno  :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

Prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Predivno napisano Vedrana   :Heart:  .

----------


## sandraf

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Divno!   :Heart:

----------

A najbolje je da nastaviš tako još jedno 20-25 godina pa onda na dan sinova vjenčanja, prije nego kaže "Da", da još malo posisi maminu siku....

----------


## dijanam

Goste, čemu to? Pa ne ide ovo Vedranino dojenje valjda na tvoju štetu da moraš ovako ogorčeno komentirati...

Jel ovo novost u administriranju foruma da se ne moramo ulogirati da bi pisali komentare?

----------


## litala

jest, dijanam, za komentiranje prica s portala (na ovom podforumu) nije potrebna registracija...

----------

Oprostite, ali bez namjere da ikoga vrijedjam i omalovazavam ipak mislim da sto je previse previse je. I ne govorim to iz neznanja jer sam i sama dojila svoje dijete 2 godine prema tome znam o cemu pricam. 
Ne ukljucujem se ni u kakve rasprave, ali naprosto nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam ovo procitala. Zelim svima sve najbolje, ali neke stvari jednostavno nakon nekog vremena uistinu prestanu biti prirodne i ja mislim da je to slucaj i ovdje. Ispricavam se ako sam koga uvrijedila, ali samo iznosim svoje misljenje. Hvala.

----------


## ronin

Zar smo dotle došli.....da netko za najprirodniji čin na svijetu kaže kako "jednostavno nije prirodno".Žene moje ima li išta prirodnije od iskonske veze mame i bebe dojenjem?A najžalosnije je kad vidimo trogodišnjaka kako se nalijeva colom u Mcdonaldsu da to doživljavamo kao "nešto prirodno"i na to ni ne trznemo,a ako vidim mamu kako u parku doji trogodišnjaka mislim da ne trebam posebno spominjati kakvi bi zgražajući pogledi doletjeli u njenom smjeru...Kuda ide ovaj svijet kad se zgraža nad ljepotom i čistoćom,pa nazvali to tisuću puta "samo izražavanjem svojeg mišljenja".

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovako nešto


> ali bez namjere da ikoga vrijedjam i omalovazavam


zaista nema ama baš nikakvu vjerodostojnost nakon što napišeš nešto ovako zločesto



> najbolje je da nastaviš tako još jedno 20-25 godina pa onda na dan sinova vjenčanja, prije nego kaže "Da", da još malo posisi maminu siku....


ako si imalo otvorenog uma, preporučam ti ovo za čitanje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=robinson
tj.
http://themothermagazine.co.uk/extra...stfeeding.html

----------


## anchie76

> ovako nešto
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ali bez namjere da ikoga vrijedjam i omalovazavam
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


MamaJu, mozda su ta dva posta pisala dva razlicita korisnika/korisnice.  Ne mora biti da je ista osoba    :Saint:

----------


## Gost

Dakle, to su dva različita gosta i zahvaljujem gostu ili gošći 2 na podršci i reakciji. Ono što mislim i osjećam je upravo rečeno u njenom tekstu, ja sam svojim komenatarom salo karikirala Rodine ekstreme,... Vjerujte drage Rode, iako imate niz pozitivnih akcija i aktivnosti, to što ih tjerate do ekstrema donosi vam jako negativan imidž u javnosti u koji sam se bezbrojeno puta uvjerila i to je zaista šteta. Glede dojenja, jedna je Roda napisala da što to ima loše u prirodnoj stvari kao što je dojenje kojim se uspostavlja veza između mame i bebe - AMA NIŠTA! Ali, kao što je sama Roda napisala, između mame i BEBE!!! - a dijete od 5 godina sigurno nije beba tj. ako jest onda ne vidim zašto to ne bi bio i 25-ogodišnjak.
Dakle, Rode

----------


## Honey

> a dijete od 5 godina sigurno nije beba tj. ako jest onda ne vidim zašto to ne bi bio i 25-ogodišnjak.


Valjda je ipak veća razlika između 5-godišnjaka i 25-godišnjaka nego 5-godišnjeg djeteta i male bebe.

----------

Zavisi kako gledaš, u nekim stvarima nije...Poanta je da ni jedno ni drugo zasigurno nisu beba

----------


## zrinka

jos kad bi mi netko rekao sto je to stetno u produzenom dojenju?

----------


## anchie76

Zanimljivo je to kako svi mi imamo neku pricu iz proslosti 'kak je ta i ta zena u selu dojila dijete do skole', a danasnje vrijeme se sablaznjavamo na to  :/ 

Zaista treba cestitati proizvodjacima adaptiranog - godinama ispiranja mozga postigli su da nam nesto tako prirodno izgleda neprirodno.  Svaka cast, nije to uopce lako.

----------


## VedranaV

Nemojte se truditi, žene, jer ako nekog s ovakvim stavom ovakav moj tekst nije pomaknuo iz betona, neće ga pomaknuti niti pet stranica na ovom topicu. Uzalud vam trud. Došli su, napisali komentar, nek idu dalje s mirom.

----------


## gost

poglrdajte tv dokumentarac (emitiran na Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding) o tome kako se doje djeca i preko 10g stara
preko torenta na http://tracker.prq.to/announce13:creation datei1163160071e4:infod6:lengthi366813184e4:name43  :Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding.avi12:piece lengthi262144e6:pieces28000:

----------

Pa vidite da ja itekako podržavam taj vaš stav! Zato sam i rekla da dojite 20-25.g. - just go ahead!

----------

Ma zanima me ima li ijedna Roda u vašem jatu koja je kupila kravu kako svom djetetu ne bi davala pasterizirano, homogenizirano i svašatnerizirano milijeko, jedino kakvo je moguće kupiti i dati svom djetetu; koja je posadila u svom vrtu svakoraznno povrće i voće da ne bi kupovala i davala svom djetetu kupovno jer svi smo svjesni da ne znamo što jedemo...Nadalje, koja od vas tijekom trudonće i dojenja nije koristila kompjuter, mobitel, TV i ostale aparate koji nedvojbeno zrače i ostavljau traga na našem zdravlju i plodu tj. dojenom djetetu?!"? :shock: 
Svi znamo da je majčino mlijeko najbolje za dijete i svako razuman i pametan zna da je adaptirano mlijeko "second best" rješenje za one koji, nažalost, iz ovih ili onih razloga, nisu u stanju dojiti. Ali, po Rodama ispada da je bolje djetetu dati solne kiseline, ili, kako je još jedna gošća na drugom Vašem forumu napisal, pustiti djetete da umre----
POR FAVOR.................I sve ovo gore navedeno je štetno pa ipak je, nažalost, sastavni dio današnjeg života, i mog i vašeg

----------


## sw mama

> Zaista treba cestitati proizvodjacima adaptiranog - godinama ispiranja mozga postigli su da nam nesto tako prirodno izgleda neprirodno.


Ne razumijem sta su sad proizvodjaci adaptiranog mlijeka skrivili?  :? 
Mislim, jos malo pa cu se osjecati kao njihov glasnogovornik, ali, dajte najte. Pa nije industrija kriva sto netko smatra da je dojenje petogodisnjeg djeteta too much i/ili zato sto nekome to djeluje degutantno. Ili zato sto netko misli da postoji realna opasnost od traumatiziranja djeteta zbog nemogucnosti pravodobnog prekidanja veze s majkom. Ili vec nesto. Pa ni djeca od pet godina nemaju vise flasicu u ustima, a bogme nijedno od njih vec odavno ne pije adaptirano mlijeko. tek u zadnje vrijeme postoji mlijeko pakirano u flase namijenjeno djeci iznad godine dana od proizvodjaca adaptiranog mlijeka i jos se ni ne moze kupiti kod nas.

----------


## Bubica

ali su zato svi dobili po bocu u vrtiću za nositi doma :shock:

----------


## gost

bubice, nemoj samo reći da će te to što je tvoj petogodišnjak dobio bocu adaptiranog mlijeka uzdrmati tvoj stav prema dojenju ili odbiti klinca od sise. :/ 
nije uredu majkama novorođenčadi ili malih beba poklanjati adaptirano, ali ako ga dobiju djeca vrtičke dobi to nikako ne može dovesti do prekida dojenja (iako je, po meni, to dob kada bi trebali prestati dojiti).

----------


## Bubica

neće ga odbiti ali mi je to i dalje prljavi trik. Misliš li da će petogodišnjak preći sa kravljeg na adaptirano? Neće niti to. Znači - nisu u kampanji ciljali na djecu nego na roditelje... Ne podliježe kodu ali mi se nije svidjelo...

----------


## gost

nije li možda da si otišla predaleko u borbi za promicanje dojenja? što god da proizvođači adaptiranog učinili (osim da stave ključ u bravu) ti ćeš vidjeti kao nemoralan čin.

----------


## sw mama

> ali su zato svi dobili po bocu u vrtiću za nositi doma


u kojem to vrticu i koje mlijeko? ja sam, konkretno, mislila na (kršitelj koda)ovo mlijeko koje je pakirano u flase i namijenjeno djeci iznad godine dana. Kod nas ga nigdje nema za kupiti, pa ne vidim razloga ni da ga dijele po vrticima. Nijedno drugo mlijeko tog tipa nisam vidjela. Pa me zanima tko ga je to dijelio kod nas i kad. ne pretjeruj.
Sto se nasih vrtica tice, ja bih rado izbacila cedevitu koja mi se cini kudikamo vecim problemom od toga da im je netko jednom udijelio bocu adaptiranog mlijeka. Sto nije.

----------


## VedranaV

> poglrdajte tv dokumentarac (emitiran na Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding) o tome kako se doje djeca i preko 10g stara
> preko torenta na http://tracker.prq.to/announce13:creation datei1163160071e4:infod6:lengthi366813184e4:name43  :Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding.avi12:piece lengthi262144e6:pieces28000:


Gost, nema ništa na ovoj adresi, ali sam pronašla na http://www.torrentreactor.net/view.php?id=627318. Sad skidam, ima 350 MB. Čitala sam o tom dokumentarcu još prije, ali nisam znala da je na netu.

----------


## MGrubi

> neće ga odbiti ali mi je to i dalje prljavi trik. Misliš li da će petogodišnjak preći sa kravljeg na adaptirano? Neće niti to. Znači - nisu u kampanji ciljali na djecu nego na roditelje... Ne podliježe kodu ali mi se nije svidjelo...


potpisujem

----------


## sw mama

ali ne razumijem sto ti se nije svidjelo, kad nisu dijelili to mlijeko u nasim vrticima?

----------


## sw mama

da ne bi bilo zabune, ja mislim na ovo mlijeko:
_http://www.****.de/typo3temp/pics/1873037b5f.jpg_
_http://www.****.de/typo3temp/pics/0ec4f6f4c1.jpg_
s obzirom da ga kod nas nema nigdje, cak ni u mulleru, ne znam zasto bi ga dijelili.

_Skinula slike sukladno pravilima foruma._

----------


## ms. ivy

sw mama, u postove ne smijemo stavljati slike nego samo linkove, a *pogotovo* ne slike kršitelja Koda.   :Rolling Eyes:  




> Ili zato sto netko misli da postoji realna opasnost od traumatiziranja djeteta zbog nemogucnosti pravodobnog prekidanja veze s majkom.


daj mi, molim te, pojasni tu realnu opasnost od traume. kako to dijete "ne može" prekinuti vezu s majkom? u situaciji u kojoj je njemu prepuštena odluka o prestanku dojenja?

što je s djecom čija je veza s majkom prekinuta preranim i nasilnim prestankom dojenja? zar ti se ne čini da tu postoji realna opasnost od traume?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

sw mama,mala ispravka ovo mlijeko sto si ti mislila tj. postavila slike nije za djecu iznad god. dana kako si napisala  vec od 10.mjeseci pa nadalje

----------


## MGrubi

kakav je to strah od vezivanja djeteta uz mamu? pa za koga bi se djete trebalo vezati?   :shock: 
najbolje da ih odmah čim prohodaju, progovore i ostave se pelena šibnemo u neki internat, jer pobogu, pa mogli bi se vezati uz mamu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija...
ali ne našem društvu je prihvatljivije da djeca piju kravlje mljeko iz tetrapaka, makni tetrapak, ispada da je prihvatljivije da djeca sišu kravu nego li vlastitu mamu.

----------


## sw mama

> sw mama, u postove ne smijemo stavljati slike nego samo linkove, a pogotovo ne slike kršitelja Koda


pretpostavila sam, ali sam zeljela razjasniti da to sigurno nisu dijelili po nasim vrticima. Jer nije rijec o mlijeku iz tetrapaka Dukat, vec o mlijeku koej proizvodi proizvodjac adaptiranog mlijeka. Da ne bi doslo do dezinformacije kakve su ovdje, primijetila sam, dosta ceste.




> daj mi, molim te, pojasni tu realnu opasnost od traume. kako to dijete "ne može" prekinuti vezu s majkom? u situaciji u kojoj je njemu prepuštena odluka o prestanku dojenja?


zasto to mene pitas? ja nisam psihijatar, ni psiholog. Ponovila sam nesto sto sam cula u pedijatrijskim krugovima, a poslije i sire. Nisam uspjela shvatiti zasto bi tako dugo dojenje bilo traumaticno za dijete jer nisam pamtila faze razvoja psihickog o kojima su mi govorili. To jos ne znaci da to zagovaram. Samo govorim o onome sto se cesto misli. Osobno, voljela bih da mi netko od vas objasni zasto tako dugo dojenje jest dobro za dijete i ima li ikakvih dokaza da ta djeca nemaju nekih psihickih smetnji pri odrastanju ili u odrasloj dobi. 




> što je s djecom čija je veza s majkom prekinuta preranim i nasilnim prestankom dojenja? zar ti se ne čini da tu postoji realna opasnost od traume?


cini mi se, takodjer. Ali, ponavljam, nisam psiholog, ni psihijatar. Ne znam kakve su posljedice u jednom ili drugom slucaju i stvarno bih iskreno voljela da mi ih netko objasni bez klasicnih floskula da je "za dijete najprirodnije da doji".

----------


## ms. ivy

kako to misliš, floskula?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sw mama

Rijec floskula ima dva znacenja, procitati Rjecnik stranih rijeci. Ali i ako se koristi u prenesenom znacenju, dalo bi se braniti njeno stajanje ovdje jer je to sintagma- smicalica koju najcesce cujem kad se potegne pitanje dobrobiti produljenog dojenja. Hoce li mi netko objasniti zasto je dobro dojiti petogodisnje dijete? Bez skrivanja iza te recenice? Ono, fizicki je dobro zbog toga, toga i toga, psihicki zbog ovog, ovog i ovog. 
Zanimljivo je kako si iz cijelog posta iscitala jednu jedinu rijec i primila se za nju.

----------


## ms. ivy

imali smo topic Produženo dojenje - sto kažu psiholozi?, naći ćeš na njemu zanimljivih linkova. kao što ti želiš saznati zašto je za dijete dobro da dugo doji, ja sam htjela saznati zašto bi bilo loše. nisam saznala.

odoh listati rječnik stranih riječi, kad sam već ovako nepismena izašla s faksa. potražiti ću značenje "sintagme-smicalice".

----------


## Bubica

> nije li možda da si otišla predaleko u borbi za promicanje dojenja? što god da proizvođači adaptiranog učinili (osim da stave ključ u bravu) ti ćeš vidjeti kao nemoralan čin.


Jednako nemoralan kao i činjenicu da je jedna od štedionica dijelila grupama poklone u igračkama ako svako dijete oboji nekoliko crteža i na njihovoj poleđini roditelji ostave svoje podatke. Dakle - ako teta preda te podatke od sve djece u grupi, grupa dobi igračke na poklon. 

Dakle, nemoralno je, po meni, svako od ovakvih reklamiranja preko djece i institucija u kojima oni borave, nisu li zato škole i ukinule silne akvizitere koji su dolazili prodavati djeci knjige. 

SWmama, nisi li malo pretjerala? Kako ti mozes tvrditi da to u nasem vrticu nisu dijelili, da sam ja to izmislila, valjda :shock: 
Pred nekih godinu dana djeca su to dobila u ormariće, plastična boca ala dukatove, bez RH deklaracije. Netko je to doveo u vrtic (ja ne znam da li **** ili je išlo preko druge ruke) i podijelio svoj djeci za doma, valjda iz čistog humanizma...

----------


## cekana

> glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija...


 *TO JE TO!* MGrubi, svaka čast, upikla si u sridu!

----------


## VedranaV

> gost prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> poglrdajte tv dokumentarac (emitiran na Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding) o tome kako se doje djeca i preko 10g stara
> preko torenta na http://tracker.prq.to/announce13:creation datei1163160071e4:infod6:lengthi366813184e4:name43  :Channel 4 - Extraordinary Breastfeeding.avi12:piece lengthi262144e6:pieces28000:
> 
> 
> Gost, nema ništa na ovoj adresi, ali sam pronašla na http://www.torrentreactor.net/view.php?id=627318. Sad skidam, ima 350 MB. Čitala sam o tom dokumentarcu još prije, ali nisam znala da je na netu.


Pogledala sam i nisam vidjela da se doje djeca i preko 10 godina stara. Najstarija curica u dokumentarcu je imala 8 godina kad je prestala, zato što joj više nije išlo mlijeko, zaboravila je dojiti - usna šupljina se razvila i prerasla je dojenje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija...


  :Naklon:  

Meni je taj antagonizam prema dojenju djece starije od tih magičnih godinu-dvije dobar pokazatelj u kojoj mjeri ljudi izopačeno gledaju na tijelo, doživljavajući sise kao ukras i pridodajući im primarno seksualnu funkciju, pa sukladno tomu padaju komentari kao "perverzno", "odurno" i slično. Nevjerojatno mi je s kojim gađenjem ljudi pričaju o nešto starijim sisavcima, čovjek bi pomislio da govore o nekakvim izopačenicima koji se pale na shitting i pissing, a ne o maloj djeci koja sišu mlijeko svoje majke. Ljudski rod je doista izopačen.

----------


## mara

> MGrubi (napisa): 
> 
> glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meni je taj antagonizam prema dojenju djece starije od tih magičnih godinu-dvije dobar pokazatelj u kojoj mjeri ljudi izopačeno gledaju na tijelo, doživljavajući sise kao ukras i pridodajući im primarno seksualnu funkciju, pa sukladno tomu padaju komentari kao "perverzno", "odurno" i slično. Nevjerojatno mi je s kojim gađenjem ljudi pričaju o nešto starijim sisavcima, čovjek bi pomislio da govore o nekakvim izopačenicima koji se pale na shitting i pissing, a ne o maloj djeci koja sišu mlijeko svoje majke. Ljudski rod je doista izopačen.


Što reći, nego POTPISUJEM!

----------


## cekana

Meni se ovo sviđa za kraj rasprave   :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

> MGrubi (napisa): 
> 
> glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meni je taj antagonizam prema dojenju djece starije od tih magičnih godinu-dvije dobar pokazatelj u kojoj mjeri ljudi izopačeno gledaju na tijelo, doživljavajući sise kao ukras i pridodajući im primarno seksualnu funkciju, pa sukladno tomu padaju komentari kao "perverzno", "odurno" i slično. Nevjerojatno mi je s kojim gađenjem ljudi pričaju o nešto starijim sisavcima, čovjek bi pomislio da govore o nekakvim izopačenicima koji se pale na shitting i pissing, a ne o maloj djeci koja sišu mlijeko svoje majke. Ljudski rod je doista izopačen.
> ...


I ja.

----------


## sw mama

> SWmama, nisi li malo pretjerala? Kako ti mozes tvrditi da to u nasem vrticu nisu dijelili, da sam ja to izmislila, valjda  
> Pred nekih godinu dana djeca su to dobila u ormariće, plastična boca ala dukatove, bez RH deklaracije. Netko je to doveo u vrtic (ja ne znam da li **** ili je išlo preko druge ruke) i podijelio svoj djeci za doma, valjda iz čistog humanizma...


ne tvrdim da si izmislila, ali sam mislila da si pomijesala jer mi je posve nevjerojatno da bi bilo koji proizvodjac ad mlijeka dijelio bilo kakav promotivni materijal po vrticima proizvoda koji se nije pojavio, a u skorije vrijeme i nece na nasem trzistu. Zao mi ej sto se ne sjecas tocno sto ej to bilo i sto nitko od roditelja na to nije reagirao jer mi je nesto drugo palo na pamet. Kako su ta mlijeka relativno nova na trzistu nije iskljuceno da je netko dosao da vidi kakvu bi prodju imala i svidjaju li se djeci s brdovitog balkana prije nego ga plasiraju na zapadno trziste. Iako mi je to malo teorija koja se klima jer se nije trazio povratni odgovor na to mlijeko. Kao sto rekoh, zao mi je sto ne znas vise sto je to bilo, moglo je biti i dukatovo mlijeko, na kraju krajeva, a u nasem se vrticu takvo sto sigurno nije dijelilo. 
Link o raspravi oko produljenog dojenja nije mi donio nikakvo prosvjetljenje, ali ima zgodnih podataka. Bio je dovoljan da se zamislim koliki je utjecaj drustva na opce rasireno misljenje da je dojenje posve nepotrebno nakon druge godine, i da potrazim dalje neke podatke. Hvala.

----------


## MGrubi

sw mama pogledaj ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=biseri

----------


## flower

ponekad u vrticuuleti i neka roba onako ispod pulta - kakva humanit. pomoc (u navodnicima) koja nije negdje drugjde prosla...no to je druga tema - cisto kao objasnjenje da se moglo desiti ovo sto B kaze.

ovdje je pitanje norme - razvojne, koja moze biti uvjetovana razvojem djeteta ali id rustvenim ocekivanjima, nase drustvo ocekuje da je dojenje nesto sto se podrazumjeva za bebu do 12 mj. poslije toga se na njega gleda kao na atavizam prethodne faze, a nesto jos kasnije i na znak loseg odnosa dijete - majka (u kojem majka ne dopusta odvajanje djeteta od sebe). Zanimljivo je da je baza tog razmisljanja u Frojdovim pretpostavkama, koji s druge strane navodi da je dob od 4 god. ona dob kad se dijete moze odvojiti od majke psihicki. Malo kontradiktorno, pogotovo sto njegovo ucenje nije potvrdjeno znanstveno.

----------


## flower

ako se iz price izbaci dojenje (kao prvi dojam) onda je to prekrasna prica o ljubavi majke i djeteta...
 :Heart:

----------


## flower

izbacuje me - pa cijepkam  8) 

nije dojenje jedino podlozno ocekivanju dobne granice do kad se dijete treba "rjesiti" npr. duda/bocica - jasno pise unekim novijim knjigama relevantnih strucnjaka - da nakon 2 god. vise nije prihvatljivo, ili spavanje s rod. koje se onda stavlja u vezu sa seks. uznemiravanjem djeteta, ili pisanje u gace (u razlici izmedju prethodnog izdanja dijagnost. prirucnika je cijela godina u postavljanju dg. - prije se ocekivalo do 3 god. sada do 4. god) ima toga jako puno... i kao sto vidis ne samo u narodu vec i u strucnim krugovima.

----------


## branka1

> MGrubi (napisa): 
> 
> glavni problem zbog kojeg dolazi do polemiziranja oko dojenja 4,5-godišnjaka je to što u našem društvu sise imaju primarno seksualnu funkciju a dojenje je sekundarna. Da se djeci umjesto ljudskog mljeka u dvije sise daje ljudsko mljeko u dva tetrapaka svi bi rekli da je to super namirnica jer je savršeno napravljena za dječji organizam i puna kalcija... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meni je taj antagonizam prema dojenju djece starije od tih magičnih godinu-dvije dobar pokazatelj u kojoj mjeri ljudi izopačeno gledaju na tijelo, doživljavajući sise kao ukras i pridodajući im primarno seksualnu funkciju, pa sukladno tomu padaju komentari kao "perverzno", "odurno" i slično. Nevjerojatno mi je s kojim gađenjem ljudi pričaju o nešto starijim sisavcima, čovjek bi pomislio da govore o nekakvim izopačenicima koji se pale na shitting i pissing, a ne o maloj djeci koja sišu mlijeko svoje majke. Ljudski rod je doista izopačen.


I ja moram potpisati.

Mene je neki dan jedna doktorica tako oprala. 
Bilo je neko društvo, Lana je bila sa mnom, a kako većina iz tog društva zna da još dojim Leu, netko me je pitao - a što je s Leom. A ja sam rekla - ništa, idemo dalje. A ta dr (pred njom prije nisam puno pričala o tome jer znam kakav ima stav i nikad se nismo toga dotakli) me poglead i kaže, onako s gađenjem - ma daaaaaaaaaaaaajte!!! - i okrene glavu na drugu stranu.
Pa opet - pogleda me, pita koliko Lea ima godina, ja kažem 3,5, a ona opet  - ma daaaajte - i okrene glavu s gađenjem. 
Ja sam samo rekla da ja znam kakvo ona ima mišljenje o tome i tu je bio kraj rasprave. Više se nismo toga doticali. 
Inače, nas dvije sasvim u redu komuniciramo o svim ostalim temama, ali o ovoj stvarno nemamo što jer su nam mišljenja dijametralno suprotna. Ali nije mi se nikad dogodilo da netko tako eksplicitno izrazi gađenje prema mom dojenju.
Inače, ta dr je prije cca 3 god rekla jednoj našoj forumašici - nemoguće da je još dojiš, pa ona ima već 7 mj!!!
Što dalje reći........osim da žena ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, a ja na svoje

----------


## branka1

I definitivno mi nije jasna rečenica da majka *ne dopušta* odvajanje djeteta od sebe

Ja bih ponekad bila sretna da moja Lea više ne želi dojiti jer me ponekad to iscrpljuje i fizički i psihički, pogotovo što mi imamo i tandem. 
Jedino što ja njoj mogu ne dopuštati je da doji, tj. mogu joj NE dati da doji, a odlučila sam odluku prepustiti njoj i nadam se da će sama prestati kad za to više neće imati nikakve potrebe.

Znači, majka bi trebala *dopusiti* odvajanje djeteta na način da mu *zabrani* dojenje. Bar bi tako bilo u mom slučaju

druga stvar su oni rijetki slučajevi kad majke stvarno mogu dojenjem manipulirati svojom djecom, bio je nedavno topic o tome ili samo par postova, ne znam.

Ali u mom slučaju ja samo dopuštam da se ona odvoji kad ona želi. mislim, ako već pričamo o odvajanju kao takvom. Jer ja, zapravo, ne vidim nikakvu patološku povezanost. dobor se adaptirala u vrtiću, svi je hvale kako je samostalna, evo, upravo je u kazalištu bez mame i tate i sl

A druga stvar je što neki misle da bi mi trebali odrediti tu granicu. I ako to neodređivanje granice od strane roditelja smatraju nedozvoljavanjem odvajanja, onda to možda i je to.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

flower
kako vjerovati relevatnim stručnjacima, kad su isti u svoje vrijeme odlučili da je bolje da se odvoje majke od svoje novorođenčadi, kad su stručnjaci polegli ženu da rađa a nuspojave tog položaja (dug porod, manje efikasni trudovi, pucanje međice) rješavali dripom i epiziotomijom
ljudska rasa postoji mnogo duže od ikakvih stručnjaka,

kad se rodi beba ne dobiješ upustva za uporabu
ali postoje ona nepisana - evolucijska upustva, duboko u nama, u našim genima

moja prabaka je dojila svu djecu (9) do njihove 5 godine , ne samo ona nego i čitavo selo, rađala je klečeći - položaj koji omogučava majci da sama prihvati djete dok izlazi...nakon "intervencije" stručnjaka sad se otkriva topla voda bitnosti dugog dojenja i položaja pri porodu

djeci mlječni zubi ispadaju oko 6 g, jer im više ne trebaju, zašto? jer više ne sisaju pa im zubi nisu ugroženi od mlječnog šečera
(prirodna hrana odraslog čovjeka podrazumjeva voće, povrće, meso, ribu, nikakve kolače)

----------


## flower

zasto mene to pitas - povjerenje u strucnjake je osobna stvar, koliko i kome ces vjerovati - ja sam samo navela kakvo je trenutno misljenje u strucnim krugovima s jedne strane i kakva su ocekivanja drustva - nisam nigdje rekla da je to i moje misljenje...a ionako smo na onom drugom topicu govorili puno o tome.
ovo je vise islo sw mami i samom proispitivanju teze da je duzina dojenja pod utjecajem stava drustva.

----------


## flower

odnos majke-dijete je vrlo kompliciran...i o tome smo govorili na onom topiku...

----------


## MGrubi

ups
prebrzo čitam

----------


## Lutonjica

> ta dr je prije cca 3 god rekla jednoj našoj forumašici - nemoguće da je još dojiš, pa ona ima već 7 mj!!!


to je ona moja???  :shock: 
ajme, što bi meni rekla da zna da i dalje dojimo (možda o zna??)   :Grin:

----------


## branka1

Da  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Da  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Nisam jos procitala topic do kraja, pa cu se samo osvrnuti na ovo (ispricavam se ako ste o tome vec pricali kasnije):




> Zaista treba cestitati proizvodjacima adaptiranog - godinama ispiranja mozga postigli su da nam nesto tako prirodno izgleda neprirodno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne razumijem sta su sad proizvodjaci adaptiranog mlijeka skrivili?  :? 
> Mislim, jos malo pa cu se osjecati kao njihov glasnogovornik, ali, dajte najte. Pa nije industrija kriva sto netko smatra da je dojenje petogodisnjeg djeteta too much i/ili zato sto nekome to djeluje degutantno. Ili zato sto netko misli da postoji realna opasnost od traumatiziranja djeteta zbog nemogucnosti pravodobnog prekidanja veze s majkom. Ili vec nesto. Pa ni djeca od pet godina nemaju vise flasicu u ustima, a bogme nijedno od njih vec odavno ne pije adaptirano mlijeko. tek u zadnje vrijeme postoji mlijeko pakirano u flase namijenjeno djeci iznad godine dana od proizvodjaca adaptiranog mlijeka i jos se ni ne moze kupiti kod nas.


Ajde sad iskreno reci, i ne samo ti, nego i svi drugi...

Da vidite dvoje djece u dobi od 5 godina:

1. Pije kravlje mlijeko na bocicu
2. Sisa

Sto vam je prihvatljivije i "normalnije" vidjeti?  Pa naravno da je ovo dijete koje pije kravlje mlijeko na bocicu.  Pa zaboga, bocica je toliko stovana u nasem drustvu, nezamislivo je da dijete odraste bez bocice/dude.  U njegovom slucaju bi se reklo "eto, jos nikako da se rijesi bocice" i to je to (razmislite, koliko cetverogodisnjaka znate da imaju dudu ili bocicu?   :Wink:  ), a u drugom slucaju bi valjda najradje majku na sud stjerali jer valjda "forsira" dijete da doji i cini dijete "bolesnim".  A o istoj stvari se radi u obje situacije - dijete ima potrebu za sisanjem puno duze nego to nase drustvo priznaje.

O tome ja pricam.  O dvije iste situacije (5 godisnje dijete koje jos ima potrebu za sisanjem), ovo koje doji bi bilo kud i kamo vise osudjivano.

----------

ma ni jedno ni drugo mi nije prirodno. zašto bi mi bilo prirodno da dijete od 5 godina ima bočicu??isto kao što mi je, unatoč tomu što sam dojilja skroz neprirodno dojenje petogodišnjaka.
Zanima me, konkretno, budući da vidim da ovdje ima i starije djece koja doje od ovog djeteta s "postojane rijeke", postoji li neka dobna granica kad ipak valja prestati s dojenjem ili se treba ravnati prema djetetu i njegovim željama. Što ako dijete ne želi prestati ni nakon polaska u školu, što ako se ta njegova želja produži i u pubertet?
nije nemoguće, ima i takvih primjera. je li vam to neprirodno? koja je dobna granica nakon koje svakako ne biste više dojile?

----------


## zrinka

pa nasa stara recenica : dokle to god majka i dijete zele!
ako majka ne zeli vise, moze prekinuti dojenje, ako dijete ne zeli - takodjer...
poneka djeca prekinu s godinu/dvije spontano - poneka ne....ponekim majka postane dojenje tesko nakon nekog vremena, ponekim ne....poneke moraju prestati radi nekog razloga, neke ne...

kad se dogodi da majki ne smeta dojenje i da u njemu uziva, te da djetetu i dalje dojenje predstavlja gust - onda bude kao u vedraninoj prici...

i ne vidim razloga da nekome sa strane to smeta - osim razloga zbog predrasuda ili (ne)obicajnosti koja opet nije kriterij jel nesto dobro ili ne....

----------

super je kad u jednoj rečenici imaš odgovor na sva pitanja.
ne vidim ni ja razloga da to smeta ikome osim možda samim akterima priče, već komentiram tu gdje je komentiranje i predviđeno i postavljam pitanja. Dakle,pubertet, odnosno predpubertet nije granica. Vidim da ima majki koje doje i školarce. To su djeca koja se dakle ni u školskoj dobi ne žele odreći dojenja, to im ne smeta kao ni njihovim mamama. Ok.
Što kada djevojčice dobiju menstruaciju, što kada se, prirodnim tijekom razvoja krenu samozadovoljavati 
Je li i onda ok?
Pitam jer znam konkretno za ženu koja doji svoju sad već devetogodišnjakinju - ja sam prvu menstruaciju dobila sa 10.

----------


## Lutonjica

samozadovoljaju se i već male bebe, a masturbacija se kod većine djece intenzivnije javlja u dobi od oko 3 godine, a ne u predpubertetu/ pubertetu.

iako ne vidim kakve to ima veze s dojenjem.

----------

Lutonjice,  pričamo o  zadovoljavanju seksualnih potreba potaknutu privlačenjem suprotnog spola i o  počecima plodnosti kod djevojčica. Ali mislim da si to razumjela i iz mog prvog posta. Pitam, treba li tada prekinuti dojenje, kakav je stav o tome. U tom smislu ima veze s dojenjem.

----------


## Lutonjica

spolnost mi i dalje nema veze s dojenjem, u kojoj god dobi.
primarna funkcija grudi je dojenje/ prehranjivanje potomaka, a ne seksualno uzbuđivanje muškaraca.

nemam stav o tome kada prestati (osim ovog već navedenog, kada to majka i/ili dijete žele), a mislim da je na svijetu jako malo pubertetlija koji doje (osobno, nikad nisam čula ni za jednog/ jednu).

----------


## zrinka

bas je dobro kako se brinu za dojenje tako rijetkih (ako) velikih, a ne brinu se kako malo tako malih ne doji   :Smile:  

no hard feelings, gosti

----------


## Lutonjica

> bas je dobro kako se brinu za dojenje tako rijetkih (ako) velikih, a ne brinu se kako malo tako malih ne doji


  :Klap:

----------

Dakle, ako pubertetlije žele, nema problema. Btw, ova devetogodišnjakinja o kojoj pričam je vrlo krupna djevojčica kojoj se već naziru grudi, ima crne dlačice po nogama i pazuhom. ALi i to je onda ok. Hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## ms. ivy

kud je ovo otišlo   :Teletubbies:

----------

Zrinka, ne poznaješ me, nemaš pojma što mislim  o dojenju beba, jesam li ili nisam pobornik dojenja, jesam li svojim stavovima i znanjem o tome možda već pomagala drugima. Drugim riječima, nemaš pojma blagog o čemu s oproštenjem, trkeljaš. Samo pucaš, u nedostatku argumenata kojima bi mi mogla kompetentno odgovoriti na pitanje o štetnosti/blagodatima dojenja odrasle djece i dobnim granicama kada  ono ipak, možda, naglašavam, možda, prelazi u ekstrem.
Ako je odgovor i službeni stav Roda da je sve ok dok mama i dijete žele ok, ja ga prihvaćam. Ali imam pravo i na dodatna pojašnjenja, a i na to da me vaša argumentacija u prilog dojenju unedogled ne zadovoljava
A i pravo da to ovdje, kao gost komentiram.

----------


## branka1

> bas je dobro kako se brinu za dojenje tako rijetkih (ako) velikih, a ne brinu se kako malo tako malih ne doji


  :Klap:  

I opet bez uvrede, ali stvarno se jako brinu kad ih je jedino jedan ovakav topic mogao nagnati da se uopće ovdje registriraju  i nešto napišu i to još kao gosti. Ponavljam, bez uvrede

----------


## branka1

Gost i ja smo pisale istovremeno, ali nema veze

----------

ma kaj god, kakve uvrede, još bi se vrijeđat trebala.
Pa poznato je da se samo mame koje se na rodin forum registriraju brinu za dojenje malih, ostale uvale djetetu u jednu ruku otrovnu formulu, u drugu kobasu i lakiraju nokte
Registrirati se nemam razloga, došla sam na forum potaknuta pričama s portala, koristim priliku koja mi je ovdje pružena. Ovdje ste me svojim linkom na portalu same uputile.
Ako ste već dozvolile anonimnima da komentiraju i time dobili i postove članica koje ne uzimaju zdravo za gotovo sve što na vašem portalu pročitaju, ili jednostavno, poput mene, traže dodatna pojašnjenja, onda stojte iza toga ili pak zabranite postanje neregistriranima i sve 5.

----------

evo opet
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23754
http://themothermagazine.co.uk/extra...stfeeding.html

----------

evo opet
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23754
http://themothermagazine.co.uk/extra...stfeeding.html

----------


## mamma Juanita

sori za dupli post  :Embarassed:   i za skriveni identitet  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

> Ne postoji gornja granica trajanja dojenja te nema dokaza o štetnosti produljenog dojenja do 3. godine života ili dulje na psihološke ili razvojne procese djeteta


iz Dojenje – nove preporuke Američke pedijatrijske akademije

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1762
original ovdje
http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...s;115/2/496%20

----------

pedijatrijska akademija govori o dojenju * i u 3. godini* života odnosno sve dotle dok majka i dijete žele. 
dakle, već je treća godina života tu uzeta kao nekakva granica (koja se i inače često spominje kao gornja granica kod produženog dojenja), sumnjam da je drugi dio rečenice htio sugerirati da se doje i školarci...
ali svatko ima pravo tumačiti kako mu drago...

----------


## ms. ivy

gost, a što ti točno želiš čuti? koja je gornja granica nakon koje je nezdravo dojiti? ja nigdje nisam naišla na taj podatak. ako govorimo o patologiji odnosa majka-dijete, ona je svakako moguća i prije treće, pete ili sedme godine, samo možda nije prepoznata u ranoj fazi. a dojenje u tom slučaju sigurno nije uzrok nego simptom, jedan od mnogih.

----------


## anchie76

> Registrirati se nemam razloga, došla sam na forum potaknuta pričama s portala, koristim priliku koja mi je ovdje pružena. Ovdje ste me svojim linkom na portalu same uputile.
> Ako ste već dozvolile anonimnima da komentiraju i time dobili i postove članica koje ne uzimaju zdravo za gotovo sve što na vašem portalu pročitaju, ili jednostavno, poput mene, traže dodatna pojašnjenja, onda stojte iza toga ili pak zabranite postanje neregistriranima i sve 5.


Nema potrebe za registracijom ukoliko Vi to ne zelite.  Mi smo htjeli cuti vase komentare vezano za tekstove na portalu, tako da slobodno nastavite komentirati.

Molim registrirane korisnike da ne osudjuju Goste zato sto se javljaju neregistrirani.  Htjeli smo tako, zato smo i omogucili tu opciju da se javljaju ne registrirani.  Nije u redu da ih se zbog toga proziva.

----------


## Lutonjica

> ako govorimo o patologiji odnosa majka-dijete, ona je svakako moguća i prije treće, pete ili sedme godine, samo možda nije prepoznata u ranoj fazi. a dojenje u tom slučaju sigurno nije uzrok nego simptom, jedan od mnogih.


ovo bih podvukla, poboldala, i sve još što bih mogla.
dobro rečeno.

----------

Na ovom topicu ima više gostiju, ja sam samo jedan. No to već znate.
Na sva ste moje pitanja odgovorile, hvala.

----------


## branka1

> Registrirati se nemam razloga, došla sam na forum potaknuta pričama s portala, koristim priliku koja mi je ovdje pružena. Ovdje ste me svojim linkom na portalu same uputile. 
> Ako ste već dozvolile anonimnima da komentiraju i time dobili i postove članica koje ne uzimaju zdravo za gotovo sve što na vašem portalu pročitaju, ili jednostavno, poput mene, traže dodatna pojašnjenja, onda stojte iza toga ili pak zabranite postanje neregistriranima i sve 5.


Imaš pravo. Sorry

----------


## sw mama

> Meni je taj antagonizam prema dojenju djece starije od tih magičnih godinu-dvije dobar pokazatelj u kojoj mjeri ljudi izopačeno gledaju na tijelo, doživljavajući sise kao ukras i pridodajući im primarno seksualnu funkciju, pa sukladno tomu padaju komentari kao "perverzno", "odurno" i slično.


a da pogledamo zasto su dojke i siri bokovi privlacniji kod muskog roda i zasto im se daje seksualna funkcija? Bi li to mozda bilo upravo zato sto podsvijest radi pa u muskom mozgu se stvara slika zene koja lakse radja (bokovi) i bolje hrani (dojke) dijete? Onako, iskonski je to mozda ipak usko povezano jedno s drugim, nije?




> Ajde sad iskreno reci, i ne samo ti, nego i svi drugi... 
> 
> Da vidite dvoje djece u dobi od 5 godina: 
> 
> 1. Pije kravlje mlijeko na bocicu 
> 2. Sisa


najiskrenije na svijetu, ne djeluje mi oku ugodno ni jedno, ni drugo. Moje je starije dijete flasicu samo odbacilo (zajedno s mlijekom) s dvije godine, dudu nemaju ni jedan, ni drugi. Fazu bocice i dude smatram da dijete treba prerasti upravo do trece godine, najkasnije. Dojenje petogodisnjeg djeteta mi ne djeluje prirodno (ok, dopustam da je zato jer nije uobicajeno), i cudno mi je vidjeti tako veliko dijete da doji. ali, takodjer, najiskrenije, posve mi je svejedno sto tko radi i hoce li ga dojiti s pet godina ili mu davati dudu. 
Sto se tice produljenog dojenja, mene samo zanima nekoliko stvari. Zasto je to toliko dobro za dijete. Eto. Ok, kad razmisljam o dojenju tako velikog djeteta, uvijek pomislim da ej sastav majcinog mlijeka toliko specifican i toliko ga je nemoguce reproducirati da je posve nevjerojatno da bilo tko na svijetu sebi uzme za pravo da pocne o tome kako u majcinom mlijeku nema nutritivnih sastojaka potrebnih za dijete iznad godine ili dvije. pa, to ne moze biti razlog protiv, zar ne? I tako, u diskusijama bih obicno slusala razna stanovista, ali, zaista, nitko mi jos nije objasnio na dobra nacin ostavlja li to kakve posljedice na psiholoskom razvoju djeteta ili ne i steti li mu ili koristi produljeno dojenje. Koliko sam vidjela iz linka, ni struka se ne moze dogovoriti, pa i dalje razmisljam i odvagujem razloge za i protiv. Kao sto sam rekla, prije nego skocite na mene, neke od razloga protivnika produljenog dojenja odbacila sam jer su mi nelogicni, jedini koji mi i dalje stoji je upravo taj psihicki razvoj djeteta.

----------


## MGrubi

struka ne može odgovoriti jer zadnje generacije (odraslih) koji su produženo dojili je odavno pomrla, a nove tek stasaju, pa prepostavljam da će za nekih 50-ak godina imati nišljenje po tom pitanju

----------

Pokusat cu vam pribliziti stvar osobnim iskustvom (jer drugacije ne znam).
Moja kcer ima 3ipo godine i jos uvijek je dojim. Ona pita i ja joj dam. Meni ne smeta, njoj znaci puno. Sigurna sam da bi ona bila jako uzrujana kad bih joj odbila. To je moje malo dijete i meni ne bi bilo svejedno da pati. I to samo zato jer bi meni bilo tesko dignuti majcu. A to je sve sto trebam.

Moja prijateljica koju obitelj pokusava uvjeriti da prestane dojiti jer je trudna kaze: lakse mi je uvece mlatnuti je cicom po glavi nego je slusati kako neutjesno place   :Grin:  .

Idem jednostavno logikom: zadovoljavam djetetove potrebe sve dok to ne ide na stetu drugom i dok mu time na saljem krivu poruku. Pretpostavljam da i vi radite isto to u odnosu s vasom djecom.

A dojenje po formuli "dok majka i dijete zele" nije Rodin patent pa da Roda ima ekskluzivno pravo na napade   :Wink:   Sve organizacije koje svoje poslanje temelje na podrsci dojenju slazu se da je najbolje za dijete i majku da njih dvoje odlucuju o tome kad je dosta.

----------


## dijanam

gore sam ja

----------


## zrinka

> Zrinka, ne poznaješ me, nemaš pojma što mislim  o dojenju beba, jesam li ili nisam pobornik dojenja, jesam li svojim stavovima i znanjem o tome možda već pomagala drugima. Drugim riječima, nemaš pojma blagog o čemu s oproštenjem, trkeljaš. Samo pucaš, u nedostatku argumenata kojima bi mi mogla kompetentno odgovoriti na pitanje o štetnosti/blagodatima dojenja odrasle djece i dobnim granicama kada  ono ipak, možda, naglašavam, možda, prelazi u ekstrem.
> Ako je odgovor i službeni stav Roda da je sve ok dok mama i dijete žele ok, ja ga prihvaćam. Ali imam pravo i na dodatna pojašnjenja, a i na to da me vaša argumentacija u prilog dojenju unedogled ne zadovoljava
> A i pravo da to ovdje, kao gost komentiram.


cemu ovo?

----------


## Bubica

> Fazu bocice i dude smatram da dijete treba prerasti upravo do trece godine, najkasnije.


za ovo ćeš vrlo često u literaturi naći granicu od četiri godine (osim stomatološkoj  :Grin:  ).

----------

kao odgovor na ovo, draga Zrinka



> bas je dobro kako se brinu za dojenje tako rijetkih (ako) velikih, a ne brinu se kako malo tako malih ne doji


nemaš pojma o čemu pričaš.

----------


## zrinka

gdje sam ja tu tebe osobno spomenula?

----------

u rečenici nakon ove, draga Zrinka



> no hard feelings, gosti

----------

naime, ja sam pitala za dojenje odraslih i na moj post si se nadovezala. ali ti to znaš i sama.

----------


## sw mama

> za ovo ćeš vrlo često u literaturi naći granicu od četiri godine (osim stomatološkoj


strucnjaci se oko te  granice, kao,uostalom, i oko mnogih drugih stvari ne mogu dogovoriti. Meni, a vjerujem i ostalima, preostaje jedino da plivamo izmedju njihovih preporuka i ukljucimo zdrav razum. Zato sam rekla da ja smatram, a smatram zato jer sam nailazila i napreporuke do dvije godine, kao i do cetiri- pa sam uzela zlatnu sredinu.   :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

a ja kao stručnjak uzela gornju granicu   :Grin:  (iako, da nije išlo, ne bi inzistirala na nikakvim granicama, čekala bi na to da dijete bude spremno)

----------


## VedranaV

> Koliko sam vidjela iz linka, ni struka se ne moze dogovoriti, pa i dalje razmisljam i odvagujem razloge za i protiv. Kao sto sam rekla, prije nego skocite na mene, neke od razloga protivnika produljenog dojenja odbacila sam jer su mi nelogicni, jedini koji mi i dalje stoji je upravo taj psihicki razvoj djeteta.


Struka je odgovorila. Na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1762 možeš vidjeti drugi dio preporuke AAP u kojem kaže:




> ·          Ne postoji gornja granica trajanja dojenja te nema dokaza o štetnosti produljenog dojenja do 3. godine života ili dulje na psihološke ili razvojne procese djeteta.


Do cijelog teksta (u tri je dijela), možeš doći preko http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2098, a preporuka u originalu je na http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...s;115/2/496%20.

----------


## VedranaV

Pardon, trebala sam napisati "Struka se dogovorila".

----------

pa taj tekst je već pročitan i prokomentiran



> pedijatrijska akademija govori o dojenju *i u 3. godini života* odnosno sve dotle dok majka i dijete žele. 
> dakle, već je treća godina života tu uzeta kao nekakva granica (koja se i inače često spominje kao gornja granica kod produženog dojenja), sumnjam da je drugi dio rečenice htio sugerirati da se doje i školarci... 
> ali svatko ima pravo tumačiti kako mu drago...


nego, što kažu o tome psiholozi, psihijatri, psihoanalitičari? imate li saznanja o tome?

----------


## Lutonjica

Produženo dojenje - što kažu psiholozi

----------


## VedranaV

> pa taj tekst je već pročitan i prokomentiran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pedijatrijska akademija govori o dojenju *i u 3. godini života* odnosno sve dotle dok majka i dijete žele. 
> dakle, već je treća godina života tu uzeta kao nekakva granica (koja se i inače često spominje kao gornja granica kod produženog dojenja), sumnjam da je drugi dio rečenice htio sugerirati da se doje i školarci... 
> ali svatko ima pravo tumačiti kako mu drago...


Ako u tekstu jasno piše da *ne postoji* gornja granica trajanja dojenja i da nema dokaza o štetnosti do 3. godine života *ili dulje*, onda zaista ne znam kako netko može zaključiti da je treća godina uzeta kao nekakva granica. Ne postoji gornja granica trajanja dojenja, lijepo piše.

----------

zanimljiva je jako  rasprava, iako ne govori o tome što konkretno različite struje u psihologiji kažu o produženom dojenju (onome iznad 3 godine),. vidim da ima dosta cura iz te struke na ovome forumu...
bilo bi dobro da nam kažu što su čitale od znanstvenih studija koje govore o  o korisnosti vs štetnosti produljenog dojenja. zar ih zaista nema?
Znakoviti su i stavovi da ni psiholozi ionako nemaju pojma... tu sam prestala čitati jer stvarno nema smisla. Sve su rasprave očito slične jedna drugoj...

----------


## seni

meni u svim ovim raspravama uvijek upada u oci ta strasna potreba za normiranjem i nekakvim "matematickim formulama".
razumjem ja , da s jedne strane svi imamo potrebu za nekim "strucnim standardima", kao osnovnim smjernicama. 
medutim ovdje se radi o   o d n o s u  majka-dijete, odnosu ljubavi, povjerenja, bliskosti, koji je jedna izrazito (kao i svaki drugi bliski ljudski odnos) "nematematicka" kategorija.

dakle sve te "granice" u dojenju, pogotovo kada je kao kod tkz. produzenog dojenja nutritivni faktor relativno u pozadini, su vrlo "elasticne granice" koje njihovi akteri mogu samostalno odredivati. jer je dojenje cin ljubavi, bliskosti, povezivanja, zadovoljstva.....
pojednostavljeno receno: ako smatras /osjecas/ mislis/ zelis dojiti 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 godina, onda to tako i uradi. i pusti druge da to isto tako urade.

kao sto odnos mog mm-a i mene ne moze biti normiran na  nacin da mi netko odreduje sto mi kada trebamo raditi, tako ni odnos majka - dijete i dojenje kao jedno od bitnih kategorija u tom odnosu ne podljeze matematickim formulama.

malo skrecem s teme, ali sjecam se kako sam se sva najezila (od zebnje),    kada je netko na topicu o prespavljivanju djece kod bake i dide poceo pisati tablice kada (s koliko godina, mjeseci) dijete moze ostati sat, dva ili prespavati kod doticnih. 

postoji jedan takav normirani svijet, a alfama ,betama i deltama u kojem svatko radi tocno ono sto mu je odredeno i dopusteno (naravno na njegovu dobrobit   :Grin:  ) i sve je tocno normirano. 
to je vrli, novi svijet od huxley-a.
ali ne sjecam se da je itko pozelio zivjeti u takvom svijetu.

ps. za one koje se boje raznoraznih patologija (seksualnih i inih) samo bih ponovila recenicu od ms ivy da dojenje nije uzrok, vec moze biti samo jedan od simptoma vec postojece patologije.

----------


## VedranaV

> bilo bi dobro da nam kažu što su čitale od znanstvenih studija koje govore o  o korisnosti vs štetnosti produljenog dojenja. zar ih zaista nema?


_nema dokaza o štetnosti produljenog dojenja do 3. godine života ili dulje psihološke ili razvojne procese djeteta._

----------


## Bubica

bi li vjerovala da smo mi na faksu (psihologija, rane devedesete  :Grin:  ) spomenuli dojenje u jednoj ili niti jednoj rečenici.

----------

Bubica, uopće se ne čudim  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

seni,   :Heart:  

I mene užasava traženje "znanstvenih objašnjenja" za čin čiji bi orjentir trebale biti samo emocije. Pa nije da se od produljenog dojenja dobija rak, pa svi moramo biti jaaaaaaako oprezni.  :Rolling Eyes:  

I mali disclaimer (da ne ispadnemo opet svi članovi "sekte jednoumnika" čija djeca doje do mature): JA sebe i svoje dijete NE vidim u nekom 2+ dojenju, ali apsolutno zagovaram pravo svake majke da za sebe i svoje dijete sama (ne)odredi granice. Uopće ne razumijem potrebu da to itko komentira, jer se  dojenje ni na koji način ne tiče bilo koga izvan tog dueta.

----------


## seni

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bilo bi dobro da nam kažu što su čitale od znanstvenih studija koje govore o  o korisnosti vs štetnosti produljenog dojenja. zar ih zaista nema?
> 
> 
> _nema dokaza o štetnosti produljenog dojenja do 3. godine života ili dulje psihološke ili razvojne procese djeteta._


anonymus, kakve bi ti dokaze o korisnosti/stetnosti ocekivala/o, pretpostavljala/o?

----------


## dijanam

Seni potpisujem.

Matematika bi nas uništila ko vrstu da smo sami i da nema neko mudriji iznad nas. To što radimo od poroda zbog matematike, to što novorođenčad odvajamo od majki zbog matematike i da ne nabrajam dalje, to nas je odvojilo od naše osi pa bauljamo ko sljepci. Zato nam svijet izgleda ovako kako izgleda.

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anonymous prvotno napisa
> ...


Imaš očekivanja i pretpostavke po cijelom topicu  :Wink: .

----------

dokaze nikakve.
znanstvene studije koje su napravili ljudi iz struke, a koje govore o dobrobiti/štetnosti dojenja predškolaca bi voljela pročitati. Što o tome kaže psihoanaliza, "nefrojdovskog smjera"?  što kaže "klainianska" škola o tome ili drugi pravci i škole....
Što  o tome kažu, npr.  psihoterapeuti u Poliklinici za dječju i adolescentsku psihoterapiju u Zagrebu? 
Ali naravno, ako polazimo od pretpostavke da svi oni ionako pojma nemaju, onda džabe rasprava...

----------


## VedranaV

Referenca za gore navedenu preporuku Američke pedijatrijske akademije je 
Dettwyler KA. A time to wean: the hominid blueprint for the natural age of weaning in modern human populations. In: Stuart-Macadam P, Dettwyler KA, eds. Breastfeeding: Biocultural Perspectives. Hawthorne, NY: Aldine de Gruyter; 1995:39 –73

(navedena je na linku kojeg sam gore navela - http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...s;115/2/496%20)

----------

> dokaze nikakve.
> znanstvene studije koje su napravili ljudi iz struke, a koje govore o dobrobiti/štetnosti dojenja predškolaca bi voljela pročitati. Što o tome kaže psihoanaliza, "nefrojdovskog smjera"? što kaže "klainianska" škola o tome ili drugi pravci i škole....
> Što o tome kažu, npr. psihoterapeuti u Poliklinici za dječju i adolescentsku psihoterapiju u Zagrebu?
> Ali naravno, ako polazimo od pretpostavke da svi oni ionako pojma nemaju, onda džabe rasprava...


ne znam tko polazi od pretpostavke da oni pojma nemaju? polazi se od toga da o dojenju i razvoju djeteta u psihologiji/psihijatriji jedino govori psihoanaliza - kroz faze razvoja djeteta, da sama teorija koja se na tim fazama bazira nema znanstvenih dokaza, da vecina terapija kasnije nastalih preuzima te faze razvoja i vrti ih u vecem i manjem opsegu...da eventualno odnosne i sistemske terapije nece govoriti o dobi vec o odnosu majke i djeteta i pitat ce se - kakav je to odnos, kroz sto se cita odnos i zasto se npr. doji... a onda to nije na razini globalnog, vec inividualnog.
moze se uzeti i obrnuti princip i pogledati u DSMIV i sl. prirucnike i gle...ne postoji poremecaj koji se zove - produzeno dojenje, ne postoji ni poremecaj spavanje s roditeljima...a npr. postoji enureza i enkropeza i jos neke stvari...
a sto bi strucnjaci rekli?ako su profesionalno iskreni- rekli bi ti ovo isto sto i mi govorimo da ne postoje znanstv. dokazi o stetnosti produzenog dojenja, da je socijalno prihvatljiva granica u nasem drustvu 1 god., da SZO preporuca 2 god., da se ocekuje potpuno psihicko odvajanje od majke s 4 god., da postoji premalo majki koje doje stariju djecu i da su u svojoj praksi susreli neke koje su premali i stat. neznacajni uzorak za generaliziranje, i da zapravo ne znamo koje su karakteristike majki koje doje do 1 god. ili one koje doje do 5 god. kao sto ni neznamo da li su ta djeca ispala ovakva ili onakva bas zbog dojenja ili zbog tisucu drugih stvari.
ako nisu profesionalni u pristupu i vise vole skrivati se iza brojki i neosobnog odnosa - rekli bi do 3 mj., 6mj. ili stogod...ovisno o osobnom stavu...

----------

> ne znam tko polazi od pretpostavke da oni pojma nemaju?


članice  ovog foruma  na topicu kojeg je linkala VedranaV
Ako želiš mogu ih kvotati, ali mislim da nema potrebe.
Za ostatak tvog posta - tko polazi,  gdje, imena,  literatura, prijevodi, mišljenja relevantnih stručnjaka - ovo o  iskrenosti /neiskrenosti ću se praviti da nisam pročitala, jer za mišljenja šarlatana nisam pitala.
Mislim, budući da postoji cijeli pdf o produženom dojenju i da tu postaju cure čija djeca doje prilično dulje od 



> socijalno prihvatljiva granica u nasem drustvu 1 god., da SZO preporuca 2 god., da se ocekuje potpuno psihicko odvajanje od majke s 4 god.,


bilo bi ok da se može pročitati nešto više o tome. A ne da, kad se postavi pitanje  što misli psihologija/psihoanaliza o tome, čitatelji dobiju link na raspravu sudionica foruma...  :Smile:  
Samo čitam i pitam, nemojte ovo shvaćati kao napad ni provokaciju.

----------


## Lutonjica

kad bi bilo drugih linkova, stavili bi i njih.
ako ih nađeš, stavi ih na forum.

----------


## VedranaV

> ne znam tko polazi od pretpostavke da oni pojma nemaju?
> 			
> 		
> 
> članice  ovog foruma  na topicu kojeg je linkala VedranaV


Nisam ja stavila link na topic na forumu.

----------

Mislim da bi bilo lakše da to napravi netko od forumašica u toj struci, ili da se za pomoć zamoli netko tko ima dobar uvid u literaturu, dr. sc. Vlasta Rudan npr. Ili netko drugi, tko se time bavi vani.
Ako vas to uopće zanima, ako ne mislite da su svi odgovori već poznati...

----------


## Lutonjica

_evo nešto vrlo novo, ali opet se nigdje ne spominje gornja granica:_

Source: Telethon Institute for Child Health Research 

*Prolonged Breast Feeding Improves Long Term Mental Health, October 25, 2006* 

A new study has found that babies that are breastfed for longer than six months have significantly better mental health in childhood. 

The findings are based on data from the ground-breaking Raine Study at the Telethon Institute for Child Health Research, that has tracked the growth and development of more than 2500 West Australian children over the past 16 years. 

Researcher Dr Wendy Oddy said there was growing evidence that bioactive factors in breast milk played an important role in the rapid early brain development that occurs in the first year of life. 

"Even when we adjust the results to take into account other factors such as the parents' socio-economic situation, their education, their happiness and family functioning, we see that children that were breastfed for at least six months are at lower risk of mental health problems," Dr Oddy said. 

The study found that children who were breastfed for less than six months compared to six months or longer had a 52% increased risk of a mental health problem at 2 years of age, a 55% increased risk at age 6, at age 8 the increased risk was 61% while at age 10 the increased risk was 37%. 

The analysis is based on a scientifically recognised checklist of child behaviour that assessed the study children's behaviour at 2, 6, 8 and 10 years of age. 

Dr Oddy said that children that were breastfed had particularly lower rates of delinquent, aggressive and anti-social behaviour, and overall were less depressed, anxious or withdrawn. 

"These results are powerful evidence for more support to be given to mothers to help them breastfeed for longer," she said.

----------

tocno si uocila problem - nema...nema i nema...relevantnog misljenja, u razvojnim psih. - udzbenicima se taj problem ne razmatra, u djecjim psihijatrijama se razmatra samo sa stanovista psihoanalize, u dg. prirucnicima nema (cak ni kao dio nekog drugog poremecaja)... vjerujem da bi npr. Flander rekla da to nije prihvatljivo jer u njihovoj knjizi - Odgajam li dobro svoje dijete? - receno da su prepopustljivi rod. koji daju djetetu bocicu s 2 god...i vjerujem da bi se na produz. dojenje gledalo kao na nepostavljanje granica izmedju djeteta i majke.
u intervjuu s JJ ima i dio o produzenom dojenju - kod BB je pa kad stigne moze napisati njegov odgovor.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Mislim da bi bilo lakše da to napravi netko od forumašica u toj struci, ili da se za pomoć zamoli netko tko ima dobar uvid u literaturu, dr. sc. Vlasta Rudan npr. Ili netko drugi, tko se time bavi vani.
> Ako vas to uopće zanima, ako ne mislite da su svi odgovori već poznati...


forumašice u struci konstantno traže takve podatke, ali, kao što je već rečeno, NEMA znanstvenih dokaza ni pro ni contra.
ima razglabanja ovisno o teoriji od koje se polazi, ali nema istraživanja koja bi potkrijepile teorijske postavke

----------

> Mislim da bi bilo lakše da to napravi netko od forumašica u toj struci, ili da se za pomoć zamoli netko tko ima dobar uvid u literaturu, dr. sc. Vlasta Rudan npr. Ili netko drugi, tko se time bavi vani.
> Ako vas to uopće zanima, ako ne mislite da su svi odgovori već poznati...


zasto bi bilo lakse da to napravi netko drugi?
ako je to tema koja te jako, jako zanima i ako se pribojavas da bi dojenje veceg/tvog djeteta moglo lose utjecati na njegov psihicki razvoj (ako se ne varam, to su dvojbe gostiju na ovom topicu), potrudi se pronaci odgovore.   :Smile:  

.

----------

I teorijske postavke govore  o nečem. I na nečemu se moraju temeljiti. No, ako ih smatramo pukim razglabanjima, naravno da ih nećemo uzeti u obzir kao relevantne..



> zasto bi bilo lakse da to napravi netko drugi?


jednostavno zato što ljudi iz struke lakše i brže barataju izvorima, od onih izvan nje. 
Ovo je sasvim dovoljan odgovor



> forumašice u struci konstantno traže takve podatke


puno iskreniji i fer od ovog  "snađi se sama ako te zanima"....
Ispričavam se VedraniV, Lutonjica je stavila link.

----------


## sw mama

moram priznat sam citala tekst s pozornosti i pomalo skepticno jer je rijec o istim autoritetima koji su poceli o tome kako je potrebno da dijete samo odbaci pelene, a nakon sto je ideja prihvacena, najglasniji zagovornik otisao je na poziciju glasnogovornika pampersa. Ipak, pretpostavimo da ovdje zaista ne moze biti interesa, pa sam povjerovala. A onda sam naletjela na 



> Povećano trajanje dojenja ima značajan povoljan utjecaj na zdravlje majke i djeteta, a naročito je važno zbog odgađanja ovulacije, doprinoseći tako optimalnim razmacima između poroda.


i zamislila se. Jer, ovulacija nije nuzno vezana uz dojenje i dojenje nije nikakvo jamstvo da se ne moze zanijeti. Ili?

----------


## MGrubi

teoretski ne bi trebalo doći do trudnoće za vrijeme dojenja - tako su se prije "čuvali"
riskatno isto ka i "čuvanje" na plodne dane

----------


## sw mama

da, teoretski. U praksi se vec dugi niz godina zna da dojenje nije jamstvo da nece doci do zaceca, rodilista su puna djece tako zacete, a jedna ozbiljna strucna preporuka se ne bi trebala vezivati na teoriju.

----------


## lalah

http://www.vasezdravlje.com/izdanje/clanak/829/

----------


## VedranaV

> moram priznat sam citala tekst s pozornosti i pomalo skepticno jer je rijec o istim autoritetima koji su poceli o tome kako je potrebno da dijete samo odbaci pelene, a nakon sto je ideja prihvacena, najglasniji zagovornik otisao je na poziciju glasnogovornika pampersa. Ipak, pretpostavimo da ovdje zaista ne moze biti interesa, pa sam povjerovala. A onda sam naletjela na 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Povećano trajanje dojenja ima značajan povoljan utjecaj na zdravlje majke i djeteta, a naročito je važno zbog odgađanja ovulacije, doprinoseći tako optimalnim razmacima između poroda.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Točno, ali kad gledaš prosjek, postoji veza. Kod mnogih žena koje doje na zahtjev se dugo ne događa ovulacija, za razliku od žena koje ne doje kod kojih se, koliko znam, vrlo brzo opet uspostavlja menstrualni ciklus. Osim toga, ne radi se samo o odgađanju začeća, nego i o utjecaju na pobol od osteoporoze i raka jajnika:




> Another important element used in producing milk is calcium. Because women lose calcium while lactating, some health professionals have mistakenly assumed an increased risk of osteoporosis for women who breastfeed. However, current studies show that after weaning their children, breastfeeding mothers' bone density returns to prepregnancy or even higher levels (Sowers 1995). In the longterm, lactation may actually result in stronger bones and reduced risk of osteoporosis. In fact, recent studies have confirmed that women who did not breastfeed have a higher risk of hip fractures after menopause (Cummings 1993).
> 
> Non-breastfeeding mothers have been shown in numerous studies to have a higher risk of reproductive cancers. Ovarian and uterine cancers have been found to be more common in women who did not breastfeed. This may be due to the repeated ovulatory cycles and exposure to higher levels of estrogen from not breastfeeding. 
> 
> ...
> 
> In two studies, there appeared to be an increase in flare-ups of rheumatoid arthritis in breastfeeding mothers (Jorgensen 1996; Brenna 1994). However, in another study, overall severity and mortality of rheumatoid arthritis was worse in women who had never breastfed (Brun, Nilson, and Kvale 1995). There have been no other studies showing any detrimental health effects to women from breastfeeding. Bottom line: Breastfeeding reduces risk factors for three of the most serious diseases for women-female cancers, heart disease, and osteoporosis-without any significant health risks.


Gornji citat je s http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBJulAug01p124.html.




> dakle sve te "granice" u dojenju, pogotovo kada je kao kod tkz. produzenog dojenja nutritivni faktor relativno u pozadini, su vrlo "elasticne granice"


seni, mene tvrdnja da je nutritivni faktor manje važan uvijek bode u oči. Jer ako za šalicu kravljeg mlijeka na dan smatraju da je toliko važna, upravo zbog sastojaka, onda majčino mlijeko može biti samo bolje. U njemu ima i masti i vitamina i minerala i laktoze potrebne za razvoj mozga i tvari koje poboljšavaju imunitet djeteta i endorfina i tko zna čega još sve za što ne znamo, a napravljeno je upravo za to dijete. Da ne govorim o povoljnom utjecaju sisanja na razvoj čeljusti, kontaktu koža na kožu itd. Znači, zadržali smo se na fizičkom, a gle koliko toga ima.

----------


## seni

> dakle sve te "granice" u dojenju, pogotovo kada je kao kod tkz. produzenog dojenja nutritivni faktor relativno u pozadini, su vrlo "elasticne granice"
> 			
> 		
> 
> seni, mene tvrdnja da je nutritivni faktor manje važan uvijek bode u oči. Jer ako za šalicu kravljeg mlijeka na dan smatraju da je toliko važna, upravo zbog sastojaka, onda majčino mlijeko može biti samo bolje. U njemu ima i masti i vitamina i minerala i laktoze potrebne za razvoj mozga i tvari koje poboljšavaju imunitet djeteta i endorfina i tko zna čega još sve za što ne znamo, a napravljeno je upravo za to dijete. Da ne govorim o povoljnom utjecaju sisanja na razvoj čeljusti, kontaktu koža na kožu itd. Znači, zadržali smo se na fizičkom, a gle koliko toga ima.


logikom stvari, je majcino mlijeko sigurno bolje od bilo kojeg drugog.

ono sto sam ja mislila time reci je sljedece:
prije 500 godina ili vise ili manje, je dugotrajno dojenje bilo jedini nacin da dijete uopce prezivi, jer su uvijeti zivota bili drukciji i hrane je bilo malo ako ju je uopce bilo. dakle majcino mlijeko je bilo jedini garant prezivljvanja.

danas, imas druge mogucnosti, bez obzira koliko one bile losije (kao npr. adaptirano) koje  u prosjeku gledano omogucuju prezivljavanje. 
plus sto je dohrana  kvalitetna  (ili bi bar trebala biti kvalitetna), uvijek je ima i raznovrsana je. (ovdije naravno govorim o standardu evropskih drzava blagostanja) sto znaci da izostanak majcinog mlijeka kod vece dijece ih ne dovodi u opasnost smrti. mada im naravno ne nudi onu kvalitetu koje majcino mlijeko u nutritivnom smislu ima.

u tom smislu sam govorila o nutritivnom u pozadini.

----------


## MGrubi

to što nam je civilizacija napredna ne znači da djetetu treba ukinuti tako vrijednu namirnicu
iako to što nam je omogućeno da se zdravo hranimo većina nas ne koristi tu mogućnost, a tu su i danone, monte, lina.......

----------


## mamma Juanita

nemojte zaboraviti na zaštitini faktor, antitijela u m.mlijeku.
imalo dijete 5 dana, 5 mjeseci ili 5 godina,
antitijela su u m.mlijeku uvijek prisutna.
naravno da je tim važnije što je dijete manje, ali svima nam je stalo da su nam djeca što zdravija, tako da ni to nije uopće tako zanemariv faktor.

----------


## VedranaV

Seni, da, razumijem.

Gledala sam još poslije ovo o ovulaciji i preporukama i skužila da ovo za osteoporozu ipak nije baš neki argument. Naime, za osteoporozu je gustoća kostiju veća ako dojenje traje 6 mjeseci, a ako traje dulje, onda se nakon prestanka laktacije gustoća vraća na normalnu nakon nekog vremena, ne na veću. Plus što jedno od istraživanja nije uzelo u obzir paritet i tak, nije baš skroz jasno i čisto.

----------


## zrinka

mislim da je jedan od problema i sto ljudima znaci dojka...
mamama dojilicama i djeci koja sisu dojka je sve samo ne seksualna pa onda nekome kome dojenje nije blisko, to je pomalo tesko shvatiti pa mu dugo dojenje izgleda perverzno....i otud zgrazanje....

kad bi se shvatilo dojenje nacin bliskosti kao recimo nosenje djece, pa sad svi nose male bebe (ne cak ni to ne), kako beba raste tako se kod vecine djce smanjuje potreba za nosenjem ilii se kod vecina majki stvori otpor prema cestom nosenju djece jer su djeca vec preteska i sl....medjutim neka se djeca vole i dalje nositi a nekim mamama to nije tesko, dapace gustaju i one u tom kontaktu...
i zasto ne, bez obzira ima li dijete 3 ili 5 godina....sto ima lose u tome nositi dijete od 5 godina, nek ono trci, nek skace ali ako dodje mami i kaze ja bi malo da me nosis a mama kaze dodji, sto je u tome lose   :Heart:

----------

> mamama dojilicama i djeci koja sisu dojka je sve samo ne seksualna pa onda nekome kome dojenje nije blisko, to je pomalo tesko shvatiti pa mu dugo dojenje izgleda perverzno....i otud zgrazanje....


ja sam dojilja, i dojenje mi je jako blisko i jedno od najlješpih iskustava što sam ih u životu imala
tako da ne bih generalizirala da majke nedojilje drže da je dojenje odrasle djece neprimjerenim.
nonsens mi je da doji dijete koje čita, piše, proučava zemljopisnu kartu i prolazi kroz prva zaljubljivanja....

----------


## anchie76

> ja sam dojilja, i dojenje mi je jako blisko i jedno od najlješpih iskustava što sam ih u životu imala
> tako da ne bih generalizirala da majke nedojilje drže da je dojenje odrasle djece neprimjerenim.
> nonsens mi je da doji dijete koje čita, piše, proučava zemljopisnu kartu i prolazi kroz prva zaljubljivanja....


Moje dijete ce za par mjeseci 4 godine.  Jos uvijek doji.  Kad je bio par mjeseci starosti, ili godinu dana, ili 2, meni uopce nije bilo zamislivo da on doji s 4 godine - da npr. vozi bicikl bez pomocnih i jos uvijek sisa.  Isto kao sto mi je sada tesko zamisliti da dodje doma iz skole i doji.  Poprilicno je tesko to zamisliti ako nisi osobno u toj situaciji, ili ako se nisi navikao to stalno gledati u okolini oko sebe.

----------


## MGrubi

dakle nije upitno da je za djete dobro da pije mljeko , upitan je samo taj čin dojenja (dječje usne + bradavica)

po meni je gornja granica dojenja ispadanje mlječnih zubi kad i kod ostalih primata, a i negdi sam pročitala da izbijanjem trajnih zubi se mjenja čeljust što negativno utječe na tehniku sisanja

----------


## Zorana

Anchie, ovo sto posto potpisujem. Ja isto jednostavno nisam mogla zamisliti kako je to dojiti dijete od cetiri-pet godina. Dok se nisam nasla u toj situaciji. Sad mi je to jednako prirodno kao i dojiti novorodjence.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1479
> 
> Postoje znanstvena istraživanja koliko je ustvari «prirodno» dojiti dijete. Ljudska vrsta je stara milion godina, uz to je naslijedila dojeće običaje vrste primata, stare 65 miliona godina. Duljina dojenja je, nakon tolikog niza godina i naraštaja, zapisana u našim genima. Problem je jedino u tome što je znanstvenicima teško taj kod pročitati, jer od (nedavnog) postanka današnje civilizacije, društvo intenzivno utječe na trajanje dojenja. 
> 
> Znanstvenici imaju nekoliko teorija o prirodnom trajanju dojenja:
> 
> za veće primate, trajanje dojenja je dok se porođajna težina učetverostruči, a to je za ljude otprilike 27-30 mjeseci 
> primati doje dok mladunče dosegne trećinu svoje odrasle težine. što je za ljude 4-7 godina, ili dok ne dosegnu određeni postotak težine majke, što bi analogno za ljude bilo 2,8 do 3,7 godina 
> čimpanze i gorile doje 6 puta duže od duljine trajanja trudnoće, analogno za ljude bi to bilo 4,5 godina 
> ...

----------


## anchie76

> Dok se nisam nasla u toj situaciji. Sad mi je to jednako prirodno kao i dojiti novorodjence.


Istina.

I ne da mi je bilo tesko zamisliti, dok nisam bila trudna bilo mi je to UZASNO, nezamislivo i prestrasno.  Kad sam pocela dojiti bebaca onda mi je to postalo Ok ali osobno nezamislivo - nisam to mogla zamisliti nikako.  Tesko je dok dojis bebu zamisljati da je sad tu neki djecak umjesto bebe..... I onda, bez neke unaprijed odredjene granice dojis dan po dan i tako ih se skupi 365, pa onda dalje dan po dan i polako dodjes i predjes onu inicijalno "nezamislivu" duzinu dojenja.  I vidis da je i to prirodno i normalno.  

Da se djecu pita, vecina njih ne bi samostalno prestali dojiti prije recimo 3 godine.  Problem je sto vecina nas u glavama ima postavljeno koja je prihvatljiva granica, djeca je nemaju. Oni sisaju jer im je to prirodno, dobro i fino... A kad im neke druge stvari u zivotu preuzmu to mjesto po vaznosti, dojenje polako ispadne iz igre.  I zivot ide dalje   :Smile:

----------


## branka1

> Moje dijete ce za par mjeseci 4 godine. Jos uvijek doji. Kad je bio par mjeseci starosti, ili godinu dana, ili 2, meni uopce nije bilo zamislivo da on doji s 4 godine - da npr. vozi bicikl bez pomocnih i jos uvijek sisa. Isto kao sto mi je sada tesko zamisliti da dodje doma iz skole i doji. Poprilicno je tesko to zamisliti ako nisi osobno u toj situaciji, ili ako se nisi navikao to stalno gledati u okolini oko sebe.


Potpisujem.

Kad se samo sjetim kako sam se čudila, čak i zgražala, prije 6 godina jednoj starijoj mami koja je svoje dijete dojila do 3 god. A moja Lea sad ima 3,5

----------

